# Prewar cotters



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 25, 2014)

Anybody know what size cotters I need for a prewar Schwinn New World/Superior?  Has been suggested they were 9.5 but was looking for confirmation of that and maybe a source to buy them.


----------

